# best pop up blocker



## TallAdam85 (Feb 17, 2007)

? Just recently lost everything on my computer again How i hate my hp pavilion anyways I have panic wear and Mcafee security jw what else cause still gettingh some pop ups


----------



## Kacey (Feb 17, 2007)

Switching to Firefox was one of the best things I ever did for my 'net browsing.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 17, 2007)

http://mozilla.com

http://www.opera.com/

And get rid of anything that says "McAfee" or "Norton" and replace with better choices, I like AVG for anti-virus 

Then run a spyware / adware scan.  Ad-aware and / or spybot: Search and destroy.  Kill any nasty's that have installed themself.  Run Windows update, this make take several runs to get everything.  

And if that all fails, get a Mac or install Linux


----------



## jdinca (Feb 17, 2007)

Ditto on Mozilla! Solves a lot of internet issues.


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 17, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Switching to Firefox was one of the best things I ever did for my 'net browsing.



I agree with Kacey and jdinca... Firefox (and Thunderbird for email) is awesome!

Also, Andrew and I run the same software for anti-virus... AVG is good... although I'm still pissed that they're 86'ing the free version... oh, well!

Spybot Search & Destroy and ad-aware are also good...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 18, 2007)

MSTCND said:


> AVG is good... although I'm still pissed that they're 86'ing the free version... oh, well!



_
WHAT????

_Please...say it ain't so!!!

I use AVG, Spybot S&D, Adware, ZoneAlarm, and browse on Firefox.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 18, 2007)

All Hail Firefox/Mozilla! 



*HAIL FIREFOX! HAIL MOZILLA!*


----------



## dubljay (Feb 18, 2007)

Not to hijack this thread but AVG is not repeat NOT getting rid of the free version.  (http://free.grisoft.com/doc/2/lng/us/tpl/v5)  they recently upgraded the software package from 7.1 to 7.5, but it's still free for personal (non-comercial) use.

now back to our regularly scheculed thread.

As stated get firefox and the extenion adblock plus (found here https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1865/)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 18, 2007)

dubljay said:


> Not to hijack this thread but AVG is not repeat NOT getting rid of the free version.  (http://free.grisoft.com/doc/2/lng/us/tpl/v5)  they recently upgraded the software package from 7.1 to 7.5, but it's still free for personal (non-comercial) use.
> 
> now back to our regularly scheculed thread.
> 
> As stated get firefox and the extenion adblock plus (found here https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1865/)



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Shicomm (Feb 19, 2007)

Using firefox and choosing another AV product the mcaffee/norton is a very good start indeed  
Also , try  Hitman  it kills allmost all spy- and other *beep*ware but also prevents new coming onto your system


----------



## crushing (Feb 23, 2007)

MSTCND said:


> I agree with Kacey and jdinca... Firefox (and Thunderbird for email) is awesome!
> 
> Also, Andrew and I run the same software for anti-virus... AVG is good... although I'm still pissed that they're 86'ing the free version... oh, well!
> 
> ...


 


The free AVG is still around, they just don't make it as easy to get to.  Hope this link works for you if you are interested

http://www.grisoft.com/promo/stay-protected-isw-free75cnv/#free

I'm d/l it now because my old AVG 7.1 expired and a box popped up saying I'm no longer protected.


----------

